#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  RP..傭兵之輓歌(重開板

## M.S.Keith

在鋪滿了落花瓣的草地上，藍髮狼人正靜靜的坐在地上看書。只有這個時候，他才能享受所謂的安寧。
　月影˙歐德爾，這是他要求別人這麼叫他的。
　他是從2年前就來到<<W.L.>>公會的。目前是擔任第２小隊副隊長。１５歲，單身（你說這些幹麻啊？？
　清風靜靜拂過草皮，捲起了一些泥土的香氣，唯一沒吹起的，大改只有他那身沉重的身軀吧…
　[該..走了..]月影從地上站起.，合上那本＜聖歌敎唱本。高級＞，轉身進入大門…

＊	＊
　今天剛從聖光塔拿回十字架，因為吸滿了聖氣，所以黑暗暫時無法對月影產生作用。
　在陰暗的墓穴中，沒有什麼是比光芒更有效的依靠了。
　[還好有事先把十字架充滿能量，這時就派上用場了。倒是我們為啥會拿到這種任務阿?]
　[我不清楚哦，別問我。]跟在一旁的獅獸人回答道。
　水野˙博樹，第２小隊隊長，本身大了月影兩歲，身高卻矮了月影一截（連體重也是），總是穿著披風。不知道為什麼，只要跟他在一起，他就會有安全感？
　雖然在出大型任務時是必須以小隊進行，但是解決較小的任務時，可自行雪電隊友，連不是自己小隊的也可。月影之所以選樹（就是博樹），是因為他的火焰系咒語可以幫忙冰系的他快速掃除不死怪物。
　[已經走很久了…難道還沒找到嗎?]樹開始發出了牢騷，也難怪，誰都不想呆在這太久（除非是心智不正常ＸＤ）
　[不…..我們已經到了。]
　[啊…?]
  霎時間，四周被光照到的白骨，像是突然有生命般的的站立起來，並包圍起樹跟月兩人。
　[因為受不了聖光照耀，所以就來攻擊我們是嗎？]
　[啊~終於可以活動筋骨了。]博樹抽出腰間長劍，做好站鬥姿勢。月影也開始運起力量，冰之短劍＂雪語＂在他手中成型。
　[開始吧….]



如果覺得其他不需要修改的就把之前的舊文PO上來..以上~~~

----------


## M.S.Keith

博樹

嗚阿------!! 

在周圍的白骨發出了嘎嚓嘎嚓的奇怪聲音 

[可惡---!!] 
樹一邊揮著大劍一邊說道 

(3位火之精靈阿-化成吾之矛 燒光敵人吧!!) 

咻------ 

啪嘎----- 

博樹的火球確實地打中了月旁邊的骷髏 


[嗚阿....哈呼] 
骷髏一步步朝著月跟樹逼近 

[真是的...有完沒完阿...] 
樹的臉上露出了厭惡的表情 

月大口喘著氣說 
[我想...大概還很多吧...] 
[都是你啦...你接這個什麼鳥任務阿] 

[因為這個任務 是長官跟我說難度B級錢最多的任務阿!!] 
博樹的眼睛正在發著閃亮亮的光芒... 
[我還有一堆分期付款要還阿...!!] 

[你還跟我說什麼你不知道...] 
[原來你是故意接的...] 
[唉...早知道就多帶點補品來的...] 
月很不情願的嘆了口氣... 


[小心!! 月!!] 
此時骷髏很不留情的用力的撞過來 

[痛----] 
[認真點啦!! 我好歹也是肉身耶] 
樹大聲的吶喊著 

[月!!右邊就交給你了!!] 

[...] 
月影拿著短劍 
身體的周圍閃耀著光芒 

[恩...威力大概60%吧] 
月心裡說著... 

" 月之詩歌　十字架的榮耀！！" 
（將我方人員的能力提高1.3倍…維持時間20秒） 

［做的好!! 月!!---］ 
樹一邊斬殺著骷髏一邊說道 

(光之精靈阿 --- 
介於魔法礦石之媒介 請依附在月影。歐德爾的冰之短劍上吧 
以我　水野博樹之名　共同斬殺敵人吧-) 

" 博樹之特技 屬系武器附加" 
(利用屬系礦石當媒介 在武器上面附加上精靈 時間限制5分鐘 SP消耗量大) 

[冰屬系是打不了什麼骷髏的] 
[你因該要先準備光或是火的武器才對阿!!] 

[可是...這把我用最習慣咩...] 
"月影戰鬥技能 冬風吹襲" 
月揮著短劍 
又瞬間秒掉一整排骷髏 

----------- 

[月...] 
[我們還剩多少補品...] 
博樹大口地喘著氣 
身體上留下了幾道血痕 
看起來已經很疲憊的樣子 

[恩...大概還剩下不到3分之1吧] 
月一邊檢查著包包一邊說著 
[阿...!!] 

[怎麼了?] 

[你...看...前面...] 
月的身體在發抖著 


那瞬間 
樹跟月頓時吃驚著看著前方 

[嘎哈阿...] 
[又有一堆小蟲子跑來找死阿...] 
不知何時 
眼前出現了一個非常巨大的骷髏怪 
用著驚人的音量 
大聲地...好像要把大地震碎的聲音說著 

[看來...魔王出現了...] 
樹跟月同時望著那具巨大的骷髏 

[月...怎麼辦? 要烙跑嗎?...] 
樹用有點發抖的聲音說著 

[真是受不了你...都走到這裡了 那就硬上吧] 
月又不自覺的嘆了口氣 

[好吧...看來也只能這樣了] 

樹跟月都舉起了武器 
武器在聖光中閃耀著光芒 
以便迎接等一下的巨大骷髏 

很明顯的這是一場死戰

----------


## M.S.Keith

蒼空鷹


嘎嘎嘎…… 
四周傳來不明的獸鳴，在天黑的茂林中可是隨時要注意周遭動靜的。 
一個不小心就會成為野獸的飯後點心，想到這我握緊手中的短弓。 
畢竟它是唯一能讓我生存下來的東西。 

為了不讓目標發現，我將呼吸變的像是蜻蜓點水般，緩慢輕薄。 
慢慢的朝著獵物前進，只要稍微分心獵物就可能發現我的存在而攻擊。 
此時的時空就像停止般，完全聽不到週遭的聲音，反而清楚的聽到自己心跳聲音。 

噗通…噗通…噗通… 

隨著接近獵物，心跳聲隨之變快。距離獵物約一百步時，迅速給予致命的一擊。 

咻…… 

隨後傳來的是一聲哀嚎，沒錯這是證明獵物中箭的證據。 

『測驗結束，請考生在原地等待解除〝虛擬空間〞。』 

呼…… 
站在原地的我大大的吐了口氣，像是在慶祝重獲自由般。周圍的景色慢慢變回原來的教室，也就是〝虛擬實戰教室〞。 





這裡能夠製造出如同現實的景物，別以為這是虛擬的就可輕視，由於過於真實會讓大腦以為自己就在真實的環境。好比在虛擬時候被火燙傷，那麼自己的身體也就會出現盪傷的反應。

----------


## M.S.Keith

小芬

｛來自天上的恩典~~從主來的福~~將如春雨降下~~洗去人們的苦痛~~解除人名的．．．．．．｝突然從後方傳來美麗個歌聲...兩個準備拼命的獸停下手邊的動作，接著發生很奇妙的事情，兩人身上的傷口和體力正迅速的復原，而聽到這歌聲的不死生物像是聽到奪命嗓音一樣的哀嚎. 

［這．．．這是！！！］月影驚訝的說到 

［看來．．．是<他>來了.］博樹邊說邊回頭 

博樹口中的＜他＞．．就是團裡少數幾的高級神官．．．芬（出場了XD大家請鼓掌） 
［真是的．．．．你們來這裡，不怕死唷．．為了避免你們兩個回去還要我幫忙療傷，我就幫忙你們處理這些不死生物吧．．．對了月影，下次補品帶多點.］小芬一邊說一邊從藏身的暗處走出來. 

［了．．了解］月影趕快回話，因為在他的印象中，沒看過小芬主動出手. 

［那麼．．．小芬！！］ 
［恩？～～～］ 

［這裡就交給你摟！！］博樹不知道什麼時候已經抱著月影逃到安全地帶了 

［真是的．．．事後要給我好喝的果汁唷.］小芬回頭和博樹說到，之後轉頭面對那一大堆的白骨［好啦～～～接下來嗎．．．．］小芬默默的看著越來越近的不死軍團. 

［埃～～真是的,朋友．．．．你能撤退嗎，我實在不想消滅你們耶......不要！？那麼沒辦法拉.］小芬和那堆不死身物說完後，雙手在胸前合十. 

｛天地運行．．．．萬物更新．．．．從環節中被迫離開的靈魂阿！！我在此以神之名義，使離開之靈魂回歸秩序中～～聖光輪迴術｝只見到小芬腳下出現了由金黃色發光的神秘字體，開始以同心圓的型態向外擴張，碰到圓圈的魔物，都瞬間化成灰塵. 
［好啦．．．接下來，就只剩下老大了.］小芬走到那異常巨大的骷髏面前 

［離開吧．．．我不想戰鬥.］說完後，那個骷髏不知道是怎麼回是，聽話的離開了 
. 

一旁看表演的兩人組這個時候，才發覺已經結束了. 

［那麼，任務圓滿結束.回去休息吧．．．好累］小芬說完就打個哈欠.

----------


## M.S.Keith

幻貓
「嗯‧‧‧不錯的一招~」在蒼鷹步出教室後，一個聲音從他背後冒出來 
「‧‧‧」蒼空鷹微微轉頭，冷眼看著眼前的這傢伙 
眼前的這一位，是一隻貓人，毛色灰色，尾巴上有金環‧‧等等‧‧ 
但是不知道為什麼，蒼鷹對這隻貓人的金環就是有些不舒服‧‧‧為什麼？ 

「這個‧‧非學生應該不能進入這裡吧‧‧‧」獅人考官走上前說道 
「如果是校友呢？嘻嘻~ 考官，我也可以玩玩這個虛擬空間嗎？」 
「唔‧‧這個‧‧」「唉呀，學校新進這玩意兒讓我玩玩嘛──拜託啦~」 
不等考官回應，他從旁邊拿起登記板直接填上姓名。蒼鷹從一個角度看到「前田‧幻」三個潦草的字 

「啊~這‧‧」「拜託啦──」他拍拍考官的肩膀，隨即步入教室，考官也只好無奈得按下開始鈕 
蒼空鷹在一旁，默不作聲的看著前田的一舉一動 
「嗯‧‧好吧，前田先生，歡迎來到虛擬教室，你眼前所見的事物雖然都是虛擬的，但是你本身的生理反應會隨著場景而變化，講糟糕一點就是‧‧如果你在虛擬中死亡，你也極有可能嚐到真正的死亡。我們來看看難易度‧‧‧啊咧？高‧‧高難度？」 

在教室內，前田豎起大母指，表示他可以應付 
「可是‧‧這‧‧危險啊‧‧你瘋了啊？」 
蒼空鷹瞥見控制板上，難易度的鈕不知什麼時候已經被條成了「高難度」 
〈啐‧‧這麼自豪啊‧‧‧？〉 

哨崗高等訓練學院的虛擬教室，是以它的難度出名的，連「普通級」都要高年級才能勉強過關，這位校友‧‧‧竟然想刷新紀錄‧‧他看來還不滿二十歲！ 
「要停也來不及了‧‧而且校方必須尊重他的選擇‧‧‧」 


「嘿嘿‧‧還真是逼真，會有什麼大怪物呢？」前田自言自語的說 
他一個勁的往前走，眼前是一片樹林 

他突然停下了腳步，他想起來了‧‧‧二年級的草莓任務‧‧就是‧‧就是這個樹林‧‧‧好樣的‧‧是巧合嗎‧‧‧難道他要對付的是‧‧‧‧ 

嘩啦嘩啦‧‧‧ 


「媽的，史萊姆！」前田驚鄂的罵道 
成千上萬的史萊姆從樹叢鑽出來，陣仗異常得大 

「啐！老方法‧‧‧魔‧影‧劍！」他舉起法杖叫道 
此時的魔影劍已經可以持續一分鐘隨著前田的意識飛動，一分鐘內，紫劍戳破了三十四隻史萊姆的中心，但是這只是少數‧‧‧ 

「魔影劍！！‧‧‧魔影劍！！‧‧‧」他不停的驅使紫劍，但是他也知道這樣子速度太慢了，而且耗魔量不少 
他開始往後跳，史萊姆的數量真的是太多了，一波波的撲來 

「唔‧‧沒辦法了‧‧火炎彈‧散狀爆擊！」 
轉換成火系魔法，雖然省氣，但是對史萊姆‧‧‧ 
五十顆火球衝向史萊姆群，不過，擊中歸集中，被打到的史萊姆抽蓄一下又緩緩的爬來 


「想不到難易度的「高難度」是這麼麻煩‧‧‧該死‧‧只能召喚火龍了‧‧‧」 




「各大屬性‧唯火獨尊‧炙炎之龍‧再現於世！」前田再度舉起法杖，沉重的說道 

法杖爆出一陣強烈的紅光‧‧一條火龍‧‧飛了出來 
「哼‧‧陣仗不小啊‧‧你給你自己惹這麻煩幹嘛？」火龍輕蔑的笑道 
「抱歉‧‧‧我太輕視敵人了‧‧‧有勞你了，相信你有能力解決他們」前田低聲說道 
「有勞我？嘿！好個有勞我！幹嘛不用你的魔影環啊？」火龍譏諷 
「以前用過了，『效果』不好，快放招吧！」前田不想再回憶，立刻下命令 
「哼‧‧你還是無法完全駕馭它吧？‧‧‧群火之舞‧吼！！！」 



「快‧‧快停啊！！！前田先生‧‧教室‧‧快融化了啊！！該死‧‧為什麼教室不能自動停止啊？！」考官大喊 
蒼空鷹仍一語不響‧‧‧但是心中卻暗地的說：這人還不賴‧‧‧ 
但，高溫偏偏在考官將要按「強行停止」鈕時降下來了 
「快停啊！！‧‧咦？‧‧呼‧‧‧停‧‧停止了‧‧好家在‧‧」 



火龍施完法後，瞪了前田一眼，又鑽進了法杖 
「好臭的屍體焦味‧‧‧火龍啊‧‧‧你的懷疑，我只能回答‧‧‧我已經可以駕馭魔影環了‧‧只是‧‧我還是帶有恐懼‧‧‧‧」 

四周的場景又回復了，改變的，是教室牆壁有一大片的焦黑 

「呼‧‧‧」「前田先生！下次請你小心使用，這價錢不斐啊！」獅子考官見他出來，立刻對著他大吼大叫 
「抱歉‧‧我下次小心點‧‧幫我跟擦牆的工友說聲對不起，麻煩他了~」 
「你‧‧‧哼‧‧‧那有什麼工友‧‧教室自己會修復啦‧‧‧」 

前田坐在一旁擦汗，這一次他可累透了，畢竟他是強行學會召喚術的，底子還不是很穩。加上‧‧剛剛的場景‧‧‧‧那些史萊姆‧‧‧讓他在這裡第一次爆走 

蒼空鷹一語不發，手交叉靠在牆上，觀察這位正擦著汗的貓人 
「‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
「‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
「‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
「‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
「‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧好啦好啦！我輸了！你怎麼有辦法十分鐘不講話啊？」前田嘆道 
「‧‧‧‧〈他‧‧真是怪人‧‧‧那有人要求別人說話的啊？〉‧‧‧哼。」他還是以沉默來回答 
「啊咧‧‧‧啊！我瞭了！你是個啞巴~」前田譏諷道 
「‧‧啐‧‧瘋子‧‧‧」但他偏偏不中他的激將法 
「嘎‧‧‧‧唉‧‧‧好吧〈垂耳〉~你不理我，我自己去玩了‧‧」前田垂著頭離開經過蒼空鷹面前 
「慢走。」 
下一秒，蒼空鷹看到經過的前田眼角瞪了他，嘴中還帶著‧‧‧耍帥的笑？ 

〈唔‧‧‧‧‧噗，今天真是遇到怪胎了‧‧‧〉蒼空鷹揚起眉毛，嘆口氣

----------


## M.S.Keith

BOSS


抱歉......請你們安息吧.........] 
巴茲默默看著周圍的屍體 
黃昏的夕陽讓整的氣憤更加的悲傷 
散落在身旁畫有符文的繃帶像是有生命似的動了起來 
從新纏繞回他的身上 

巴茲撿起了頭目的身旁的資料 瀏覽一遍 
[呵呵......這次也不是.....]帶著點苦笑的意味 

巴茲將任務需要的部份抽了出來 歎了口氣 [咳.....回去吧.......]

----------


## M.S.Keith

沫影




「蒼空鷹，原來在這阿，難怪我都找不到人。」 
正在對話的兩人望向聲音源，一個身著英式西服，灰毛的犬獸人向他們走過來。 
「你是...?」 
前田．幻一邊問著一邊打量眼前的這個陌生人。 
「我叫克勞斯．洛德，是第三小隊隊長，你好。」 
克勞斯回答完後對他微笑一下，接著執行來這的目的。 
「蒼空鷹，大家都在等你，有任務要做了。」 
「我怎麼不知道？」 
「那現在就知道了，走吧。」 
說完克勞斯便轉身離開，蒼空鷹也跟了上去。 
「前田先生，我們下次還會再見面，到時候請多多指教。」 
克勞斯離開虛擬實戰教室前，丟下了這句話給前田．幻就走了。 
「我應該沒說我的名字...，他怎會知道?」 


「這次就麻煩你了...」 
「我們會盡力做這個工作的。」 
這時克勞斯正在一棟豪宅裡，所在的房間，裝飾豪華到不能在豪華的地步，至於克勞斯面前的這個人類，衣著看就知道是高級貨，還穿金戴銀，擺明的就是在說他是個有錢人阿~~(謎:忌妒阿= =? 沫:非常!!!!!!!)。 
「那我先告辭了。」 
克勞斯對委託人一個鞠躬後，走出了房間，第三小隊的隊員都在走廊上等他。 
「這次的任務內容是保護委託人，在最近晚上會有不知哪冒出的魔物會來攻擊這地方，所以我們要防止他們入侵這。」 
「奇怪了，為何偏偏只單獨攻擊這..?還有都沒人看到嗎?不然我們進城時看城裡的人都很正常，一般來說都應該會很恐慌，有魔物來這應該早逃的沒半個人了。」 
伊魯對這次的情況感到十分的困惑。 
「聽說根本沒有人看到魔物在城內，你覺得這魔物會攻擊這是委託人耍我們的話，這附近的確有魔物攻擊時留下來的痕跡。」 
語畢，克勞斯拉出了弦，要做事前準備。 
「我跟伊魯守外面，剩下人則在房子裡守著。」 


到了晚上...(月亮出來了~出來了~，大家一起對月亮叫~XD(眾毆) 

「街上一到晚上都沒半個人阿....」 
克勞斯看看四周，就如同他說的，沒見到半個人影，只見到...遠方一團黑影往這衝過來。 
「看來數量...是太多了點，我終於了解之前被委託的傭兵為何被殲滅掉了...」 
「什麼!??」 
「我怕說了你們會嫌麻煩不做了。」 
克勞斯邊解釋邊甩著手中的弦，成群的魔物此時接近。 
「我們能解決的啦~~。」 
克勞斯用力一拉，好幾隻魔物突然飛到半空中去，仔細一看，才發現反光的弦線，這招就是克勞斯拿手的蛛弦術．網懸。 
「吾以破壞者名義召你前來，以極光吞噬所見之物，予以破滅的時刻，雷轟．散!」 
克勞斯念完咒語的瞬間，一瞬間如同白晝般明亮，雷聲大到摀起耳朵還是聽的很清楚，結束之後，原本在半空中的魔物如同不存在一樣消失在原處。 
「伊魯，換你玩玩了。」

----------


## M.S.Keith

亞德的.

蔚藍的海水，翠綠的山，張開了它的臂膀，白色的船上用紅色油漆寫上了"散塔魯奇雅"，經過了一座黃銅製的美人魚雕像，轟隆隆地駛向喧譁之港口，納吉爾鎮~

兩三個老頭子，在碼頭上跟剛捕到魚的十幾個年輕男子問安，有著像捲曲金色長髮的少女正在幫忙她的母親叫賣剛從山上摘下來的蕃茄，幾個看起來像黑手黨的墨鏡男子在人幾人的潮流之後庸懶地吐著煙，桌上擺的是康寶藍，還冒著新鮮的奶泡。六個小孩跟著他們抱著袋子的母親痴痴的笑，袋子裡裝的是特大號的長條麵包，她的頭髮整理地整齊，是當前最流行的髮型，若要用一句話概括我所見到的景象，我將會說：這是個熱鬧、富裕、繽紛的港都。

我，遙島，一個在世界與世界之間的旅行者，在這個世界裡是一名叫做迪藍‧莫里亞克的神父，在我們繼續觀察這個世界的動向前，先請聽我簡單地將它的歷史娓娓道來

就我所知，這個世界的統一文字是從薩洛瑪國建國而開始的，在薩洛瑪第二任皇帝即位期間，北方的蠻族『盎格魯』南下掠奪，使薩洛瑪國分裂為東、西兩個政權，並且聯合對抗盎格魯，後來盎格魯人建國，並於約魯這個地方簽訂互不侵犯條約，，但在薩洛瑪建國的第152年，盎格魯進行類似曼哈坦計劃的實驗，也就是大規模毀滅性咒文『魔王別茲巴的榮耀』，該咒語第一次的使用產生了強烈的閃光，震波、高溫與毒氣散播了幾千里遠，結果不只有盎格魯的領土受到破壞，薩洛瑪國亦受到了難以復原的毀滅，於是第二次大戰爆發，兩國拉隴附近的小國成立聯盟，其中只有法耶爾一直保持中立。在大戰後期，兩國甚至召集了獸人種族加入戰爭，但這些獸人基本上是傭兵，與國家是雇主的關係，後來兩國皆傷亡慘重，於是發出停戰協定，但在之後的五十年期間依然在進行軍備競賽的冷戰局面，於薩洛瑪建國的第203年，傭兵工會W.L成立，直屬國就是法耶爾，而我就是這個組織中的心理輔導員

『今天的天氣...開始回暖了。』迪藍‧莫里亞克看著從山上飄下的霧氣，將肩上的圍巾解了下來，他正走在一條叫做「梅爾大道」的路上，幾個戴著超大帽子的人類女性從他旁邊走過，回頭看了一下，然後竊笑地迷失在車潮以後的轉角。

「早安！請問您想要些什麼？」俏麗的女店員詢問著，擺動水蜜桃花邊的金黃色裙子說。

「我要兩條魔杖麵包，還有這個、還有這一個.....」少年的聲音指著一個個的麵包說

「一共是3個銀阿爾克諾…對了，這是剛剛才出爐的羊肉小圓麵包，想順便帶一塊嗎？」

「謝謝妳，這樣就可以了」少年轉身走出店面，身後響起店員親切的聲音「晚安！瑞特太太…一半的南瓜麵包？…馬上幫您切！」

「好了....艾略特應該也已經餓了，接下來還要去買貓食....」迪藍的手正一根根地彎曲起來，數著剩下的工作，山貓的耳毛被風吹的凌亂，因為春天的溫度有點乍暖還寒，所以風一吹全身的毛都豎了起來，連尾巴也變成木棒了。

少年的背影，黑色的皮革長袍尾端像魚一樣在空氣中游動，溯著雲霧的源頭，走上狹長的階梯，樹的光輝與水窪濺起的透明倩影交織成一面光之幕，然後『唰───！』地一聲撕開了那道光之幕，從山上往下看，一個純白的H與十字形的河流映入眼簾，少年蹲下作出要衝刺的樣子。

「好久沒用魔法了....Levio,Avis！」

樹葉與水花再度交織在一起，不過這次變成了一道在迪藍頭上的旋風，他用劍指對著那旋風，然後他的身體被拉到了旋風裡面，旋風打開了，像一對翅膀披著綠色的羽毛。

羽翼越來越成長擴大，然後振動了一下，然後羽翼就散在空中，樹葉與水花在陽光下形成一道美麗的彩虹，而一道風將少年吹向了十字形水流中間的噴泉

「乘著歌聲之翼~！」迪藍像孩童的呼喊像鳥囀在蔚藍天空中迴盪，如同砲彈般飛上雲端，又坐著飛天魔毯向下俯衝，最後，彷彿羽毛般，降落在水晶般的水池裡，噴泉中間是七個天使拿著長號角在吹的雕像，水就從他們的號角噴向正午的太陽，在他們中間聳立著一根高高的時鐘塔，塔頂上站著一位小獅人雕像，他的手指向東方，手上還有一隻鴿子雕像。幾隻真正的白鴿在他們身邊圍繞著，祝福那個小獅人，也祝福這座小鎮

『今天天氣真不錯啊，是嗎？莫里亞克神父』月影坐在水池邊，噴泉中濺起的水花，溫柔地落在他的身上。點點水花將他身上的藍色長袍變得如同豹的花紋一樣。

「是啊...被你看到了。」迪藍苦笑地整理被淋濕的頭髮，水花打溼了他全身的土黃色毛髮，這使他原本隱藏在瀏海以後的金色瞳孔，顯得更加明顯。

『哎呀！！有麵包～！』月影順手從迪藍的懷中拿走一塊魔杖麵包。並開始狼吞虎嚥起來。

迪藍笑了笑，走出了水池，指著水池說了一些咒語，水便開始結凍起來，包括月影手上的麵包。

『啊!!~~』月影將手中剩半截的麵包丟了出去。麵包在空中劃了一個弧度之後，落到了結冰的噴泉中。『這樣很浪費耶.....』

迪藍把手放在結冰的水池上，池面還有瞬間被凝固的波浪，哈了一口氣，池面開始掀起一波漣漪，然後變成透明的藍色，而趕在麵包沉下去前拿起來，麵包冒了一陣子煙了以後，迪藍捏了捏它，「彈性沒變....。」

「今天怎麼連用這麼多次魔法呀...」迪藍托著下巴說，好像做了什麼糟糕的事

『可不是我逼你用的~~』

「我們到房子裡聊吧。」

「嗯，也好，外頭的陽光太過於刺眼....」

隨著河流，穿越石柱如樹林聳立的廳堂，推開大門，是一座鐵製的圍牆，入口由嚴密的監視器守護著，牆頭還設了尖刀與雷射感應器，換句話說，這個地方不是W.L庸兵組織的成員是不允許進入的

迪藍從長袍中拉出一串鑰匙，「不是這個。」他把鑰匙放回口袋，「這個才是」他拿出一張銀白色的卡片，在門縫上刷了一下，門立刻"嘎吱~~~"的一聲打開。

隨著河流，穿越石柱如樹林聳立的廳堂，推開大門，是一座鐵製的圍牆，入口由嚴密的監視器守護著，牆頭還設了尖刀與雷射感應器，換句話說，這個地方不是W.L庸兵組織的成員是不允許進入的

迪藍從長袍中拉出一串鑰匙，「不是這個。」他把鑰匙放回口袋，「這個才是」他拿出一張銀白色的卡片，在門縫上刷了一下，門立刻"嘎吱~~~"的一聲打開。

「你要喝點什麼嗎？」迪藍翻著櫥櫃時說著

「可不可以..一杯紅茶？」月影拿下眼鏡，擦拭掉上面沾附的水痕。

「嗯....要放魯那果(在這個世界檸檬的名字)還是鮮奶？」

「鮮奶，謝謝」

迪藍走到庭院，沒多久提著一個細瘦的白色瓷壺進入室內，這是一個牆上有著彩繪玻璃與很多門的房間，牆角有流水的渠道，周圍擺滿了盆栽。瓷壺微微傾斜，流出了一道白色的線，在杯子中張開了晚禮服，優雅地跳著華爾滋

「皇宮的狀況最近如何?」

「說到這個我就有氣！」話是這麼說，但是他取杯喝茶的姿勢卻依然優雅。「之前才傳出詹姆士那傢伙的醜聞，沒想到這次換成發酒瘋，險些把整個酒店拆了！」

「醜聞是指?」迪藍把十根手指的指尖貼在一起，低頭打量著月影說

「我從我皇宮內的朋友打聽到的。」月影啜一口紅茶「聽說他跟皇宮內的某大臣有曖昧關係。還不只這樣，說那個大臣還是年紀比他大上好幾倍的老頭！」

「....戀父情結？」

「沒錯..」月影放下手中茶杯，回答道。

「....我知道了，哪天我會找他聊一聊的。」迪藍放下了茶杯說「還有什麼事嗎？」

「如果說大事的話，的確是沒有了。」

「那麼...王子還是一樣常常被騷擾嗎？」

「最近好像因為國王增加了護衛，而減少了一些。」

「護衛？可是皇宮的護衛一向都是草包....難道他們用了獸人的種族嗎？」

「這點我就不清楚了。」月影稍微轉了轉手臂「但是，迪蘭。這樣你也不介意嗎？」’

「我？介意？」迪藍的貓耳朵不安地豎了起來

「你不是跟他認識嗎？難道不會有點生氣？」

「你是什麼意思？」迪藍把頭歪到一邊

「看到好友被騷擾，身為朋友應該要去幫忙阿。」月影撥了撥胸前的十字架

「呵......這你就不懂了，月影，你年齡太小了...」迪藍撥了一下瀏海說

「阿?」月影頭斜了一邊，似乎不懂其中涵義。「算了....對了！最近阿，阿爾貝那傢伙變的越來越令人難以忍受了。妝畫的越來越濃，連動作也變的超級像...人妖...」說到一半，月影差點吐了出來。「我真不敢相信竟然有人敢跟他朝夕相處......」

「嗯....上個星期我也聽到有士兵以"婊子"稱呼他」

「呵呵，真是適合他阿。」月影＂噗嗤＂ㄧ聲的笑了出來。

「還有呢？」

「如果是我個人看法的話...」男孩起身靠近窗邊「那這個人我ㄧ定要用喊的。」

「艾略特，你先出去一下。」迪藍對著趴在地上懶洋洋地享受陽光的虎班貓說。

「可以了嗎？」月影笑著對神父說。

「說吧，我洗耳恭聽」

「建議你不要洗耳，先把耳朵捂起來吧。」

「喔....」迪藍把兩手塞在尖尖的山貓耳朵上

「嗯...」語落，月影打開窗戶。從他胸部的起伏，可以發現他正在用力的吸氣。

現在迪藍終於發現為什麼月影要叫他捂著雙耳的原因…..

「迪奧。克拉森是該死的老骨頭～～！！！」

迪藍正襟危坐地看著還未平復的月影，「第一大學士兼國策顧問迪奧‧克拉森？」

「呼...呼.....呼.....」現在的用影正在努力調適氣息。「沒錯，就是他....」

「我是有聽說他會性騷擾士兵與僕人.....看起來滿內向的呀」

「那傢伙，內向!!」如果怒火可以具現化的話，月影發出的絕對足以燒掉一個城鎮。

「他有事沒事就在皇宮中發表長篇大論，就連我去申請資助金的時候，他也突然把我拉去說些「＠％＄*?><~!」等無關緊要的事。有時候就連我穿的衣服整部整齊，他都要管！！」

「或許這只是他關心的一種方式吧」迪藍說著，同時在想一些關於迪奧過去的行為，「根據我的觀察，他並不是對所有人都這麼多話的，而且不知道為什麼，他在說教時總是很緊張，畏畏縮縮的。」

「緊張？」月影像聽到重要的事般，猛然回頭「牠有害怕什麼嗎？」

「王子近來可好？」迪藍喝了一口茶說。

「還不是那樣，每天被人跟蹤、騷擾。」

「為什麼？」

「大概是因為它太可愛了吧....」月影這時心想：難道可愛也是一種罪嗎？

「或許我們應該教教他怎麼不可愛？」

「好阿..可能的話.....」這樣是指我們不可愛嗎?

迪藍站起來，走到櫥櫃拿出一個灑水壺，在牆腳的渠道吸了點水，一一為盆栽灑水溼潤著。

「如果說大臣中，我比較看的順眼的，大概就費爾南那傢伙吧。」月影在度拿起桌上的紅茶。

「空戰將軍費爾南‧佛貝魯克？」

「它可以說是他們之中比較正常的"異類"」月影聞了聞手中的茶。「茶涼了。」

迪藍從火爐上取下鋼製的熱水壺，把熱茶加到月影的茶杯裡，「他滿自戀的不是？」

「嗯，不過他跟阿貝爾那種病態的自戀不同。」

「是阿爾貝吧。」迪藍糾正他

「阿!!真是抱歉。我把我的兒時玩伴名字跟他搞混了。」他低頭道。「這樣我可是嚴重侮辱了阿貝爾呀....」

「費爾南算是個不錯的男人，聽說追求他的人不下一萬。」月影在度抬起頭。

「嗯....有一次我找他談有關於民間水利工程的事，他還對我說"請叫我費爾南‧佛貝魯克爵士"....」

「他好像很喜歡這樣的稱呼？」

「因為他的祖先是黃金龍的緣故吧，一種貴族血統」

「他可以是以這血統為榮啊..」

「我們好像在做人物介紹是嗎？」迪藍嘲諷地說，同時把貓食倒在艾略特面前。

「的確很像......」

「總之，你找我有什麼事呢？」輕鬆的耳語，迪藍把臉靠到月影耳邊，像貓一樣跳到他身旁
「對了！我都忘了....」月影開始從長袍中搜索什麼東西。陽光從他們中間斜照下來，兩人都站在神秘的光暗之間

「這個。」月影從長袍中拿出一張圖片。是ㄧ張顛倒的五芒星魔法陣。「因為你對黑魔法比較有研究，所以先找你解決一下。」

「…….先閉上眼睛。」

月影使眼前美麗的風景成為一片黑暗，耳邊還留存著鳥囀

原本是白色五芒星的殘像，伴隨一陣奇異的暈眩與快感，在眼瞼的黑暗中變形為一個盤腿而坐的人，舉著左右手並且手掌打開，同時有著男女的身體特徵，並有一顆公山羊的頭，沒錯....這些特徵全部指向一個東西......

「這........這不是....」

「喜悅的惡魔，巴風特。」迪藍睜開雙眼的同時說出的字句「這一定是某個地下組織的徽章。」

「但是.....這種惡魔是禁忌阿......」

「再說，這個徽章有點熟悉....呀!別看我，我只是亂說的。」迪藍看著月影懷疑的眼神說「你是在哪裡找到的？」

「城內墳墓，今天解任務時從怪物身上到的。」

「那塊墓地是埋葬什麼人的？」

「大概像是異教徒，魔物，巫師，或是身體不淨的人....」

「獸人種還是人種？」

「兩者皆有。但是從骨骸的形狀看，是獸人較多。」.

「跟我們傭兵組織有關連嗎？」

「恩.....阿!.我認得一個骨骸。是之前我們公會的劍士。」

「他的名字是？」迪藍出葡萄酒，倒在祭壇上的聖杯裡說。
「狄佛。」

「你是怎麼知道他的名字的？」迪藍點亮一根根白色的蠟燭說

「啊！這.....這......」月影的臉突然紅了起來。

「沒關係啦....神父的工作就是聽人說小‧秘‧密。」迪藍靠到他面前，燭火在他們的眼睛之間搖動

「這..........」月影的臉更紅了...

「你想想我是多麼會保護秘密的人.....把它放心給我總比你提心吊膽地拿著好吧....」

「你真的....可以信任嗎?」月影用懷疑的眼光盯著迪藍。

「你說呢?.....」迪藍用一種透明的凝視聚焦在月影的瞳孔深處

「唔....被你這樣盯著感覺真不好....」月影身體顫抖了一下.

「快點嘛~」瞇起了眼睛摩蹭著月影的肩膀

「你.....你在幹麻阿!!」臉突然紅了起來。

轉一轉、舔一舔、咬一咬，像吃餅乾一樣的動作正脅迫著他說出實話。

「不要用了！我說...我說！！」

「真是隻乖狗狗呀....」迪藍輕輕拍了一下月影的下顎，拉開了距離

「真是的......真懷疑你到底有沒有人喜歡....」月影小聲的說。「其實，我是"望之宴"的秘密成員............」

「那是？」

「一種為特殊的人所設的俱樂部。我當初就是被他介紹進去的。那邊的地底情報和資源非常的豐富，跟我們的情報網有得比。.....」

「可以帶我去看看嗎？....」神父把手放在胸口上說

「也不是不可以......」月影的臉又再度紅起來。

「那麼，現在就去。夕陽已經在地平線上了。」迪藍抓著月影的手，直接奪門而出

「等一下啦.....不要這麼快啦!!」

----------


## Kasar

內容需更改,敬請期待!!

----------

